# The shipyard painters exhibition



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

Just to let you know that there will be a shipyard painters exhibition at the old low lights heritage centre, north shields, which opens on the 22nd July and runs to 18th sept. 
The exhibition will highlight artwork produced by the shipyard workers of the north east and will of course include many ship paintings, views of shipbuilding activities and other subjects.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Now that sounds interesting,as a sometime industrial artist, will try and see if I can get my passport stamped.

geoff


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

Just to let you know that the exhibition was a great success with more than 4000 visitors. It's a pity that shipbuilding and mining have declined in such a manner but at least people still appreciate the long and illustrious heritage of these industries


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yes me too got be careful though heard they still eat their young in them parts


----------

